# Cunt Punt



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2018)

So for various reasons, I've got an opponent(s) who I want to inflict pain upon.

However, my issue is that they're girls. So I can't just kick them in the dick. Kicking someone in the dick just solves your problem outright, like 99.9%+ of the time.

So my question to the ladies of kiwifarms is: how much does getting kicked in the cunt hurt? Is it just like a minor pain, like getting kicked in the arm? Or what? More severe?

Think it'll be an effective warning to my enemies?

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 12, 2018)

Getting kicked anywhere hard enough will hurt, so I learn toward "yes".


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2018)

big baby jesus said:


> Getting kicked anywhere hard enough will hurt, so I learn toward "yes".


So there's no reason to focus on the cunt? Like you can kick a guy in the dick and get 100x more response than kicking him in the arm.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm not a woman, but when I was a kid I kicked a girl in the pussy, the way she retorted on the ground grabbing her crotch made me think it's the same pain as a kick in the nuts.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 12, 2018)

there are no girls on the internet esp kf.

also women are weak creatures.  it probably doesn't hurt but they will complain being weak and inferior beings. 

that said try it and report back.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> there are no girls on the internet esp kf.
> 
> also women are weak creatures.  it probably doesn't hurt but they will complain being weak and inferior beings.
> 
> that said try it and report back.


For scientific reasons, I'll hand them a questionnaire afterwards.

Also brb buying a new pair of steel toed boots.


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 12, 2018)

Calling her fat will do the most damage.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2018)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> Calling her fat will do the most damage.


They already have their hair dyed. So nah, they'd probably just eat a donut and spout feminist nonsense.


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 12, 2018)

Marvin said:


> They already have their hair dyed. So nah, they'd probably just eat a donut and spout feminist nonsense.



That's the thing. After a few decades of that coping mechanism, diabetes claims a few limbs. It's definitely a long game thing.


----------



## skiddlez (Aug 12, 2018)

I clicked on this thread because it said "cunt punt"

I'm either sexist, retarded, or my sense of humor is on par with 10 year old boys. Maybe all three


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 12, 2018)

I've heard that punching in the tit can be pretty uncomfortable.

Can't really verify that, though.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I've heard that punching in the tit can be pretty uncomfortable.
> 
> Can't really verify that, though.


Yeah, I was talking to people on discord and they said something similar. Useful information, thanks.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 12, 2018)

Shoot em


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 12, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Shoot em


In the cunt.


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 12, 2018)

Uh touching the cunt can have the opposite effect youre looking for if done incorrectly


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> I'm either sexist


Women deserve to get beat up just as much as men do. Feminism. It's 2018 damnit.


Hortator said:


> Uh touching the cunt can have the opposite effect youre looking for if done incorrectly


High velocity, steel toed boot. Hard to confuse that with a sensual stroke, I hope.


----------



## skiddlez (Aug 12, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I've heard that punching in the tit can be pretty uncomfortable.
> 
> Can't really verify that, though.


Blaire White once finally settled the debate about which hurts worse: a punch in the titty or a foot to the nads. A hit in the balls is apparently worse. And apparently a punch in the tit hurts worse than a cunt punt.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 12, 2018)

Marvin said:


> High velocity, steel toed boot. Hard to confuse that with a sensual stroke, I hope.



Depends on what she's into.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 12, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> Blaire White once finally settled the debate about which hurts worse: a punch in the titty or a foot to the nads. A hit in the balls is apparently worse. And apparently a punch in the tit hurts worse than a cunt punt.


I can see that though.
Except for a relatively thin layer of skin, the balls are more or less unprotected.  No muscle or bone.
Kind of a piss-poor design if you ask me, although I know the nuts need to be protected from too much heat.

Still though, God fucked up a little.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 12, 2018)

I've landed vagina-first onto a metal bar once and can confirm that it is very much painful. Never gotten titty punched so I can't weigh in on that, but small boobed ladies would probably feel more pain based on there being less boob to protect their ribcage.


----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 12, 2018)

This reminds me of Dave Chappelle’s “so I kicked her in the pussy” line so much.


----------



## NoFeline (Aug 12, 2018)

Clit is super sensitive and if you miss that a pinched labia is pretty awful too. Could just punch her in the tit if you can take the guilt of potentially causing cancer.


----------



## skiddlez (Aug 12, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I can see that though.
> Except for a relatively thin layer of skin, the balls are more or less unprotected.  No muscle or bone.
> Kind of a piss-poor design if you ask me, although I know the nuts need to be protected from too much heat.


It's why when two men, even two who hate each other to no end, do not hit in the crotch when they fight. It's a total bitch move and if you do it you're a massive faggot worthy of no respect.

If you ask men who have been hit in the balls who that person was, it's almost always women who do it.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 12, 2018)

Use a knife you pussy


----------



## Quieres? (Aug 12, 2018)

I don't think it's ball-level pain but it really fucking hurts. Do it.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 12, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> If you ask men who have been hit in the balls who that person was, it's almost always women who do it.


That's why trannies go for the balls.

But that's about all they share in common with women.


----------



## Zaragoza (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 12, 2018)

NoFeline said:


> Clit is super sensitive and if you miss that a pinched labia is pretty awful too. Could just punch her in the tit if you can take the guilt of potentially causing cancer.


As if that *ever* prevents a woman from kicking a man in the balls for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I can see that though.
> Except for a relatively thin layer of skin, the balls are more or less unprotected.  No muscle or bone.
> Kind of a piss-poor design if you ask me, although I know the nuts need to be protected from too much heat.
> 
> Still though, God fucked up a little.


Fun fact: hang out in a hot tub for an hour or so, and since spermatogenesis shuts down, you'll be shooting blanks for a few hours. The heat thing actually does matter. It's actually an effective contraceptive technique.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 12, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Fun fact: hang out in a hot tub for an hour or so, and since spermatogenesis shuts down, you'll be shooting blanks for a few hours. The heat thing actually does matter. It's actually an effective contraceptive technique.


This is either great advice, or the ultimate troll.

I like it either way.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> This is either great advice, or the ultimate troll.
> 
> I like it either way.


Heh, no it's legit. Look it up.


----------



## Will you be my fwiend? (Aug 12, 2018)

Marvin said:


> Yeah, I was talking to people on discord and they said something similar. Useful information, thanks.


Due to the weird, autistic conversations I have with everyone around me, I can confirm that the consensus of most painful method seems to be titty-punches.


skiddlez said:


> It's why when two men, even two who hate each other to no end, do not hit in the crotch when they fight. It's a total bitch move and if you do it you're a massive faggot worthy of no respect.


I absolutely hate fighting, so if some guy is going to run up on me trying to cause me harm, I feel no hesitation in ruining his reproductive capabilities. It's a shit move if you're trying for an actual brawl or if you started shit, but I see nothing wrong with it in self-defence.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 12, 2018)

Giving birth is very painful, so if you really want her to hurt just knock her up.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 12, 2018)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Giving birth is very painful, so if you really want her to hurt just knock her up.


being that op says she has rainbow colored hair, i think he'll be the one in the most pain in the end


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Aug 12, 2018)

Cunt punt hurts, but a purple nurple or a Charlie horse to the nipple hurts worse.  The nipples can take a bit of damage but have a lot of nerves.  But the worst thing to do?

A long, sustained, HARD HARD pinch to the nipple.  It hurts while it is happening, and if you hold it long and hard enough, it hurts WORSE when you stop pinching.  Like nine circles of hell hurts.


----------



## Will you be my fwiend? (Aug 12, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> being that op says she has rainbow colored hair, i think he'll be the one in the most pain in the end


Not to mention the Satan spawn half Kiwi/half snowflake that would result. I'm pretty sure that's not something we need in this world.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Aug 12, 2018)

Personally, getting kneed or taking a cleat in the ovary-region hurt way worse. I remember it hurt to the point where I nearly puked and left a heinous bruise. Cunt punts and elbows to the tits hurt far less by comparison. 

Source: played soccer with other wimmins for 13 years


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 12, 2018)

Marvin, you need to take a step back and check your cis het male privilege. Some men have vaginas, and some women have penises. The real question you need to be asking is does it hurt more if you kick a woman in her penis, or her vagina?


----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 12, 2018)

Pads do add some defense.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 12, 2018)

if the cunt doesn't work, you could always go for the eyes.


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 12, 2018)

I rethought my answer.

If the whole woman is a cunt, as women are wont to do, what do?


----------



## Zaragoza (Aug 13, 2018)

Spoiler: NSFW



https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/87z32h/topless_tit_kicking_what_could_go_wrong/


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 13, 2018)

I feel this is appropriate for the situation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q4WM2jPv9w


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 13, 2018)

well vagoos do have a lot of nerve endings there.

probably hurts slightly less than a dick kick but still a lot.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 13, 2018)

I don’t know if this is relevant, but I recently started a SRS clinic for people on a budget where for $50, a dude kicks you in the balls so hard that your genitals invert. You have to supply your own anaesthetic, though.


----------



## Bogs (Aug 13, 2018)

When I was about 10 I got into a fight with my sister when we were home alone, and I ended things by kneeing her in the cunt. She let out a wail of intense pain and crumpled to the floor. Then started the next few years of my life where my parents thought I was psychopathic. To this day it gets mentioned by my mother anytime someone shoots up a school or Tipper Gore et al launches a new campaign against video games


----------



## Antipathy (Aug 13, 2018)

A good old fashioned throat punch works regardless of genitalia. It's useful for fighting trannies.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 13, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/87z32h/topless_tit_kicking_what_could_go_wrong/


You're absolutely right...Reddit is most definitely NSFW.


----------



## Dogs can't look up (Aug 13, 2018)

There's probably better ways to break someone's feefees than outright physical assault.

Employ a longterm villainous plan to bankrupt them. Then, when they are at their most destitute, proffer your penis as a way to suck themselves into a meal they desperately need. Requiem for a Dream that whore.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 14, 2018)

I've heard from scientists that the vagina is like a black hole and that any woman can suck in and destroy anything that comes into contact with it.   So yeah, I ain't risking getting my leg or arm ripped off.


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Dogs can't look up (Aug 14, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


>



Connery's pimp name was Haggis.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 14, 2018)

Flying_with_the_Penguins said:


> I've heard from scientists that the vagina is like a black hole and that any woman can suck in and destroy anything that comes into contact with it.   So yeah, I ain't risking getting my leg or arm ripped off.


I see you’ve been reading Sophie Labelle’s blog too!


----------



## cornucopia (Aug 17, 2018)

a well aimed tit punch is rlly effective


----------

